# Kenwood After Market head Unit



## spttlad (May 28, 2008)

Hi all 
I wonder if you can help me out. UK based.
I have now got the following sitting in my office at home: 
Double Din facia unit 
Double din Kenwood head unit 
Kenwood MP3 10 CD Changer 
the metal work to go to hold the head unit in place. 
the issue is now... 
What harness connector do i need to get to fit the Audi harness to the Kenwood head unit. 
I don't have steering wheel volume controls, i don't have blue tooth, i don't have a clue of what is needed. I have now been with out a radio / Cd player for 3 weeks. 
I have brought off various web sites connects to marry up the Kenwood unit to Audi harness but these were for the old shape. 
I've lean't by reading a lot of pages on here and other web sites the parts i require are possibly 
CTSAD003 = Lead (CanBUS) 
CT27AA14 = Airial single 
CT27AA25 = Airial double 
(yes i know i cant spell) 
I have the CanBUS lead on order (still dont know why this is called that) The double lead is now on order so will update once i have more information. 

My car is a MKII Audi 2006 
Many thanks 
Spencer


----------

